

Get a free copy of premium Like Button script - Idered
http://forrst.com/posts/Like_Button_your_own_like_script-Gqi

======
dylz
Where can I find this? Can't seem to find a download link on forrst.

Would love to provide some feedback :)

~~~
Idered
You need to give me some feedback before I send you script :)

